
New T4g EC2 Instances, Powered by AWS Graviton2 - vcz_fr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-t4g-instances-burstable-performance-powered-by-aws-graviton2/
======
Androider
I think where these Graviton instances will really shine is in the AWS managed
services, like RDS, ElastiCache etc. where the architecture is entirely
irrelevant to you as a customer. All that you care about is that it's both
faster and cheaper, a no-brainer choice.

~~~
sitzkrieg
not holding my breath on aws passing down the cost saving

~~~
mywittyname
Counter-point: newer, cheaper instance types are often cheaper than the
previous generation. An m6g.large is cheaper than a m5a.large is cheaper than
a m4.large, etc.

~~~
sitzkrieg
i mean on rds etc?

~~~
anonfunction
You pay for the instance type you choose on RDS

------
Cactus2018
> T4g instances are powered by AWS Graviton2, a processor custom built by AWS
> using 64-bit Arm Neoverse cores.

> all new and existing AWS customers can try the t4g.micro instances free for
> up to 750 hours per month.

------
skywhopper
This is great news. I found myself wishing for these earlier today, for some
tiny workloads. We've found the c/m/r6g instances to work as advertised: good
or better performance for a significant discount. The downside is that you
have to be sure your workload will run on ARM. In some cases that might take
some changes to your build pipeline, but for certain use cases there might not
need to be any changes at all. We've been able to move our PostgreSQL boxes
configured with Ansible and operated with a whole lot of custom
Python/Bash/Ruby scripting over to these instance types with no changes to our
provisioning process beyond mirroring the arm64 postgres binaries to our
private APT repo.

------
duskwuff
Not specifically mentioned in the press release, but interesting: t4g
instances are about 20% cheaper than t3 across the board.

~~~
cinquemb
Do you know how it compares to t3a?

Edit: nvm: $0.0336/h for t4g.medium vs $0.0376/h t3a.medium in aws-east north
virginia for on demand. Sucks not available in aws-southeast-1 yet, I would
switch just for the performance bump over t*a instance.

------
Rafuino
Has this kind of extended free trial for a new instance happened before? 3.5
months is pretty long. A micro instance for a whole month only costs AWS ~$6
in revenue, but still, it's a nice, long period for testing.

~~~
WrtCdEvrydy
t2.micro are on the forever free tier, but yeah.

~~~
agwa
Nah, they're only free for 12 months, not forever:
[https://aws.amazon.com/free/?all-free-tier.sort-
by=item.addi...](https://aws.amazon.com/free/?all-free-tier.sort-
by=item.additionalFields.SortRank&all-free-tier.sort-
order=asc&awsf.Free%20Tier%20Types=tier%2312monthsfree)

------
jlj
How would these work with Spark on EMR? For example when the cluster is
utilized enough to keep the it running continuously, but still has some low or
no utilization periods throughout the day.

------
baybal2
When will they throw it for the general purpose use? Or wouldn't they because
it's too expensive for them?

~~~
_msw_
Disclosure: I work at AWS, where I build cloud infrastructure

Can you clarify what you mean? C6g, M6g, and R6g instances have been available
for a while now, and those support many different workloads. M6g is the
"general purpose" variant. [https://aws.amazon.com/ec2/instance-
types/m6/](https://aws.amazon.com/ec2/instance-types/m6/)

~~~
baybal2
Didn't notice M6g coming out of trials.

Well I for long thought that taping out own CPU chips, even on Amazon's scale,
wasn't that cheap.

The time of Intel demanding obscene prices for high core count server CPUs is
at least 2 years since passed.

I was thinking if it still makes sense economically for Amazon to continue
developing, and buying their own CPUs given that.

~~~
ksec
Amazon is estimated to be representing close to 50% of HyperScaler Market. And
the Market segment itself is also roughly 50% of the DC Market.

While Intel dont disclose their CPU segment of their DC, you can bet it is the
vast majority. Which gives you a rough idea of the scale of Amazon spending,
i.e around 20% of Intel DC revenue.

And once you see those numbers, even if it is off by 30% or even double
counted. Developing cost of CPU, especially when it is more of "working"
together with ARM on developing Graviton 2 ( which it in itself extremely
similar to ARM's reference design ) doesn't seems to be expensive or out of
question.

------
ngcc_hk
Not sure they do that now but having a credit card without pre-payment meant
very hard to try their services. For some it is important to have services.
For 1 man shop it hard as too many things to worry about and trying is not
really priority.

Their instance with real usage charge. Not much but accumulate and I gave up.

Still remember trying fast ai, left a credit card to another service provider
and after an alert I owe them 1000 ... luckily that card is expired. And they
do void as they check I have not used their service.

Another has prepaid paypal. Like that. For testing only of course.

